# Are glass tops needed if a wooden canopy is put on?



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I just ordered a 180 gallon 72x24x24 and i am planning on having a custom built wooden canopy done for it. Do i still need to put a glass top on it or can i just water seal the inside of the wood and be fine? I seem to recall seeing some that are just open but i got to thinking maybe that was just for the photo.

I have planned this whole tank for 2 months now and after i ordered it i thought about the glass top.... Go figure


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yeah and how many fish can i put in this thing im planning on it being a Mbuna tank


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If your lights are shielded from the water, then you could probably go with an open top, but it will be very humid inside, and you'll likely get some deterioration of electrical stuff and wood over time, regardless of how it's sealed

Regarding how many fish you can put in there - It really depends on what type of fish you'll be putting in. You could probably easily put 50 Saulosi in there, but I wouldn't suggest 50 ps. Crabro. How about you post a wish list and we can work out what type of fish will work best together, be least likely to hybridize, and how many of each species you can keep.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

Id really like Demasoni and caeruleus if they can go together. After that im not really sure im still going through the libraries looking at different species seeing what i like

I think i will call back tomorrow and go ahead and get the glass top added with it. Im pretty excited to get this thing going.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

A 180 would have so much open surface that it would evaporate a gallon a day.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The tank tops will slow evaporation. But, I get better aeration by not having one on my tanks. Yes, the moisture can be a problem, in time. But, I like not having to have a pump and airstones in my tank. I just make sure the waters surface is broken by the return.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

The top of the tank is eurobraced and has 3 openings could i slow evaporation if i put glass tops on 2 of the openings and leave one of them open?

Im still deciding on filters but i think im going to run 2 Marineland 360's will that be too much or not enough?

Im planning on putting in an UGJ system in it for water movement so i was thinking one of those filters on each end of the tank should handle my filtration pretty easily.

It will be here next week and ill start a better post showing the buildup of it. this should be fun with the size of it.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, you can slow the evaporation down. As for filters. They are pricey, but IMO, 2 FX5s can't be beat! I'm not familiar with the Marineland 360. If they are HOB with 360 gph, you will need much more filtration. Most of us try to do at least 6-8 x the tank size. So for a 180 tank, you would need at least 1080 gph filtration. Personally, I have an Fx5 and Magnum 350 on my 120 gallon tank. I clean the Fx5 every other month. More expense...better biological filtration, a lot less maintanance, and less money in the long run buying carbon cartriges, etc. Good luck. If you are set on the 360s, why not try 2 of them them and then add another 1-2 if needed.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Marineland C-360 is a great filter. I have one on my 58 gallon. I personally don't think two would be enough for your large tank, though. I'd go with the FX5, which gets very good reviews.


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a wood canopy on my 210 with no glass tops. The flourescent tubes have water proof endcaps to keep them from undue moisture. I painted the inside of the canopy with exterior house paint. No corrosion, though I can see some light mildew spotting that I just wipe off every so often. The weekly water change takes care of any evaporation. I think I probably lose more water out of my sumps than I do the tank.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

360 is 360gph so i would need 3-4 of them....... Not bad i wouldn't think i like the marineland's because i have a 160 on my sons 29g and it has been awesome. Thats kind of what lead me in that direction. 4 Filters running though and in the bedroom none the less might get kinda loud.

I could actually run 2 FX5's for cheaper........ I think i might head in that direction. Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad I could help. The FX5 is relatively quiet. I have my 120 next to the couch that we watch tv on. I purchased my FX5 off of Ebay for $200. Good Luck! :fish:


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I would make sure you get 2 fx5s..
I have a 180 with a single fx5 and a mixed assortment of media and its not getting enough biological filtration...

also the high humidity can lead to mold inside your wooden canopy (trust me on this one!!!)


----------

